# Adapter and polarity



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

I have seen a lot of info on here about adapters for hook up in Europe, but we will be going the other way. We are getting a van in Germany and will at some stage be in the UK. So can anyone tell me or link me something I should buy to be sure I can connect in the UK with a European van? Or is it something one buys at the UK campsites?

Also, I'm assuming from what I've read that the whole reverse polarity thing is only relevant for a UK van going to Europe? Am I right that I don't need to worry about it with a German van traveling in mainland Europe and the UK? Thanks.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Yes you are right about reverse polarity not being a problem with your German van. The cable supplied with your van I would guess has the Blue 3 pin plug, and that is use on all campsites in the UK so there is no need for an adaptor. the only time you might need an adaptor is if you were plugged into a UK domestic socket, such as would be found in a house, hotel or factory.

Wobby


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

We have a German van bought in Germany (by someone else) and it has no problems with polarity here or on the continent.

Only thing about hook-ups on the continent is that their sockets are sometimes of the two pin type. In which case you need to have a two pin plug to three pin blue socket adapter. You can certainly buy those here in UK camping shops.

Harry


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Would that be the same kind of adapter as I just bought to plug into European house sockets? This one: Link


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Hopefully this link may help.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-69029-electric-hookup-ehu.html


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

That is indeed the one.
I actually have two of them one of which I have reversed the polarity for when I come across that problem. (Marked it with red insulating tape).
Another piece of kit I have is an adapter to the 3 pin UK sockets which is very useful if staying with freinds on their drive.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

As has already been confirmed, yes that is the one.

And an adapter for British 3 pin sockets to 3 pin blue, as mentioned, is also useful for giving it a good charge up on the drive for a couple of days before a trip.

Harry


----------

